# A few from Colombia last year



## davholla (Feb 22, 2016)

Grasshopper



IMG_8845grasshopper_01 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Earwig, the blasted thing would not stay still



IMG_8518earwig by davholla2002, on Flickr
Spider



IMG_8852spider by davholla2002, on Flickr
Lacewing and friend



IMG_8559lacewingandfriend by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 22, 2016)

Not much on bugs, but nice.


----------

